# crankcase



## gregorio_ho

Necesito ayuda con esta oración, muchas gracias. "The main crankcase of the engine is a single high-grade iron casting incorporating seven heavily ribbed main-bearing supports and locations for the six wet-tiped cylinder sleeves".


----------



## victor35ma

gregorio_ho said:


> Necesito ayuda con esta oración, muchas gracias. "The main crankcase of the engine is a single high-grade iron casting incorporating seven heavily ribbed main-bearing supports and locations for the six wet-tiped cylinder sleeves".



crankcase = bloque del motor


----------



## bracomaco

Hola,

En mi opinión crankcase no es bloque motor (engine block) ni cárter como he visto por ahí (oil sump) sino que es el alojamiento dentro del bloque motor donde monta el cigüeñal con los cojinetes.
No sé si hay una palabra en español par definir eso, yo no la conozco y si alguien la sabe que le agradecería nos lo hiciera saber.

Espero sirva de ayuda.

Un saludo


----------



## pequet

Hola:
creo que el término "corona" se usa para crankcase... no estoy 100% segura porque la mecánica no es lo mio, pero además parece que coincide con el contexto, ¿no?
Espero que les sirva.
Saludos


----------



## victor35ma

victor35ma said:


> crankcase = bloque del motor



crankcase = bloque del motor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crankcase

Creo que algo le paso a mis Links en mi comentario anterior por lo que les pido obviar el contenido.  dicidi colocar el enlaze de wikipedia directamente.  Mis disculpas.


----------



## bracomaco

Hola victor35ma,

Perdona que me ponga pesado pero sigo creyendo que la traducción de "crankcase" no es "bloque motor".
He visto la definición de wikipedia y precisamente dice lo mismo que escribía yo al decir que "crankcase" es simplemente el alojamiento donde monta el "crankshaft" (cigüeñal)
Asimismo, ahora estoy llevando un proyecto que consiste en fabricar un bloque motor, y está claramente diferenciado el "Crankcase" del "Engine Block".
Por resumir, el bloque motor lo es todo (camisas de cilindros, waterjackets, bulkheads, crankcase...) mientras que el crankcase es una zona particular dentro del bloque motor.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## victor35ma

bracomaco said:


> Hola victor35ma,
> 
> Perdona que me ponga pesado pero sigo creyendo que la traducción de "crankcase" no es "bloque motor".
> He visto la definición de wikipedia y precisamente dice lo mismo que escribía yo al decir que "crankcase" es simplemente el alojamiento donde monta el "crankshaft" (cigüeñal)
> Asimismo, ahora estoy llevando un proyecto que consiste en fabricar un bloque motor, y está claramente diferenciado el "Crankcase" del "Engine Block".
> Por resumir, el bloque motor lo es todo (camisas de cilindros, waterjackets, bulkheads, crankcase...) mientras que el crankcase es una zona particular dentro del bloque motor.
> 
> Un saludo a todos



Entiendo y creo que estas en lo correcto tambien. He hablado con algunos tecnicos en rectificado de automotores y al menos en el Sur de California ellos  llaman en algunos casos no tan especificos  Crankcase al bloque de motor.

Por  aca en California casi todo documento esta traducido a mas de dos idiomas sean estos al Ingles por supuesto al Koreano, Armenio, Espanol etc etc y en su proforma o orden de trabajo en estos talleres de rectificacion automotriz traducen crankcase por bloque de motor, Mono bloque,  al Espanol. Pero; internamente los tecnicos llaman a: Crankcase tapping operation:  rectificado de tunel de la bancada. o alineamiento de [tunel de la bancada] y de sus tapaderas. 

Crankcase en este caso entonces sera el tunel de la bancada  que es el alojamiento fisico del eje ciguenal. Espero haber aportado algo mas a la tema.

Saludos.


----------



## sedame

hola, 
Crankcase es el área donde va colocado el aceite debajo de los pistones y el cigueñal no es un área física sólida sino mas bien hueca como la cámara de combustion entre las coronas de los cilindros, la entrada de aire, las válvulas y los inyectores , por eso las alarmas en los motores sobre todo industrial, high crankcase pressure o alta presión del cárter.


----------



## bracomaco

Hola Sedame,

Perdona pero discrepo de lo que escribes para definir el crankcase.
Asimismo, el cigüeñal sí es algo sólido, es el eje que transmite todo el movimiento del motor, es el eje sobre el que montan las bielas transmitiendo el par que estas generan por movimiento alternativo.
El crankcase está lleno de aceite porque debejo de él está el cárter, que es el recipiente de aceite para lubricación de todo el motor. Asimismo, el cárter recoje todo el aceite que retorna de los circuitos de lubricación de la zona superior del motor, como pueden ser los pistones.
Definitivamente sigo pensando, porque además trabajo con esta terminología todos los días, que el crankcase es la zona hueca donde posteriormente montará el crankshaft (cigüeñal).

Victor35ma, cuando escribes"Crankcase tapping operation: rectificado de tunel de la bancada. o alineamiento de [tunel de la bancada] y de sus tapaderas." tiene todo el sentido del mundo ya que el eje del cigüeñal y los asientos de los cojinetes se mecanizan a la vez en un sola operación para garantizar la coaxialidad.

No obstante, al final muchas veces los términos se usan de manera distinta según la zona del mundo, por lo que es difícil ponerse de acuerdo.

Gracias


----------



## roberto_man

El soporte de los cojinetes del motor se le llama BANCADA, según la información del link de wiki parece ser esta su traducción al español


----------



## pbweill

Muchas gracias Bracomaco!


----------



## vicdark

Crankcase = cárter

Como ya explicaron es la caja donde se aloja el eje cigüeñal y el aceite que lubrica el motor.


----------



## rodelu2

Cárter, en rigor, es _solamente _oil sump.
Hay motores que llevan el aceite no en el sump sino en un reservorio separado, y se les llama "dry sump", no se les llama "dry crankcase".
Lo cierto es que en español no se habla de crankcase y erróneamente se le llama cárter a toda la zona por debajo de los cilindros.


----------

